# (Sammelthread) Wallpaper/Hintergrundbilder Thread



## ShiZon (9. September 2021)

Da es so was noch nicht gibt, bitte nicht verwechseln mit Thilo's Extrem Desktop Thread, hau ich das Ding einfach mal raus. Wieso ich auf die Idee gekommen bin? Ganz simpel, mit der Herumspielerei am Profilbild und auch am Profilbanner, dachte ich mir zeig den Leutz doch einfach mal eine Auswahl an Wallpapers/Hintergrundbilder die du im Laufe der mehr als 20 Jahren schon zusammen geschnorrt hast.

Eine bitte hätte ich doch, das die Bilder nicht so riesig sein sollten, schmerzgrenze wären 1920x1080 und kleiner, damit der Thread nicht aus den Nähten platzt.

Unter anderem werde ich Bilder von Luis Royo zeigen, müsste mit den Mods quatschen da einige Bilder umstritten sein könnten (Forenregeln), darunter auch ein wenig Sci-Fi u. a. postapocalyptisches Zeugs, ganz viel Fantasy, Bildern aus bzw. über Spiele, tonnenweise Mädels (keine Nacktbilder) alles Forenkonform und natürlich (schwarzer) Humor. *seufz* Hab die ganzen Autos vergessen. Habe auch noch was mit Vampiren, vorsicht bissig. 

ShiZoedit: Hab das eben mit den Luis Royo Bildern moderativ erlaubt bekommen, es könnte durchaus sein, das die Bilder bei einigen für Unmut sorgen könnten, dann wird dieses Bild von den Mods gelöscht.

ShiZoedit 2.0: Hatte das Problem, das die kleinen Bilder nicht herangezoomt werden konnte und es lässt sich nur dadurch lösen, wenn man noch zusätzlich das Bild mit dran hängt, danke noch mal ZAM.

Edith sagt: Von einem Mod bekam ich einen freundlichen Hinweis wegen Multiposting, das heißt wenn ich Lust drauf habe euch neue Bilder zu zeigen, werf ich diese im Laufe der Zeit nach und nach rein und das gilt ab jetzt, also den 16.09.2021 um 21 Uhr.

ShiZoedit 3.0: Gestern (Beitrag #143) wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren, wo das Limit an Bildern (Dateien) ist, die man in einen Beitrag reinwerfen kann, das sind respektable 50 Einheiten.

Randbemerkung: Habe eben gesehen (Stand 21.09.2021 gegen 12:15 Uhr), das die 2000 Marke bei den aufrufen geknackt worden ist, wenn man bedenkt der Thread ist nicht ganz 2 Wochen alt und derart populär ist, vielen Dank euch allen.


Wer zudem noch Lust auf andere Hintergrundbilder hat, dem kann ich Wallpapers.com empfehlen, wo ich alle paar Jahre mal einen Abstecher mache, guckst du hier:

Wallpapers.com
Wallpapercave.com (von HenneHuhn)
GameWallpapers.com (von Aribeth Beitrag #85, dank dir) 
Wallcoo.net
Open Shell: Windows 10 wie Windows 7 aussehen lassen (entstand durch eine Anwort an Bios-Overclocker)


Schreibt doch bitte etwas zu diesem Bild, wenn ihr denn möchtet, was euch in den Sinn kommt, ist es für euch wichtig oder hat es eine bestimmte Bedeutung? Mich würde auch interessieren was ihr so auf dem Smartphone, Tablet, Notebook, Schlepptop und PC für Bilder nutzt, bzw. habt.

Da Hintergrundbilder auch Kunst sind, würde ich gleich mit einem Werk starten, was ich nicht witzig finde und es zeigt auch gleichzeitig ein gesellschaftliches Problem das in allen Schichten und auch bei allen Menschen gleich ist. Diskutiert doch ein wenig darüber. Der Titel des Bildes trägt zurecht den Namen: racism deutsch: Rassismus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch mal, das ist nicht witzig!


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Hier was haltet ihr von dieser Braut mit Wumme, übrigens ein Bild von Luis Royo. Werde morgen *räusper* nachher mal einen Ordner von Bilder zusammen stellen, die Wallpapers von Luis Royo enthalten, bei denen ich nicht wirklich weiß, ob die posten darf und zeige diese dem erstbesten Mod den ich zu sehen bekomme. Nachtüüü Leute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

So sehe ich jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen aus oder ist der kleine Bruder von eule, wenn nicht eule selbst.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überhaupt kein Fan von Luis Royo. Ich finde seine Motive i. d. R. ziemlich kitschig, da muss ich immer an 16-jährige HIM-Fangörls denken. No offense meant... 

Ich verzichte mittlerweile überwiegend auf Wall Papers. Meine Desktops, sowohl auf Arbeit als auch im heimischen Büro, sind ohnehin voll mit PDFs und Wordvorlagen...


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Naja, die einen mögen die Werke von Luis Royo, die anderen können diese nicht ab. Habe die Bilder generell zentriert, links alles voller Windows- und Treiberanwendungen auf der rechten Seite alles voller Games, *hust* von denen ich auch mal ein paar durchspielen könnte. Hab ja nicht nur Luis Royo, habe auch tonnenweise andere Wallpapers, so einen völlig "nackten" Desktop wäre echt nicht mein Ding.

Respekt wer es blank mag.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

So mal eher etwas anderes aus der Sci-Fi Abteilung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2021)

Meinen Desktop ziert gerade dieses Bild im Wechsel mit ein paar anderen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag die etwas kitschige Mischung aus dem Klassiker "Die große Welle von Kanagawa" und im Hintergrund 80er-Jahre Tron-Ästhetik


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Ich habe schon seit  längerer Zeit ein Desktop Bild was ich mal selber geschossen habe drin. Das zeigt Architektur und Wasser in meiner Heimatstadt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit  längerer Zeit ein Desktop Bild was ich mal selber geschossen habe drin. Das zeigt Architektur und Wasser in meiner Heimatstadt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guter Winkel! Ich finde du hast ein Auge für Fotografien


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Guter Winkel! Ich finde du hast ein Auge für Fotografien


Danke. Ich gebe mir Mühe.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL: Die Kombi aus Tron und "Die große Welle von Kanagawa" passt richtig gut mit den Blautönen, ist zwar irgendwie surreal, finde ich aber echt schick.

@RyzA: Die Szene hast du echt gut getroffen, auch das Lichtverhältnis ist gut. (War früher Hobbyfotograf, mehr schlecht als recht, Hauptsache Bilder im Kasten).


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> @RyzA: Die Szene hast du echt gut getroffen, auch das Lichtverhältnis ist gut. (War früher Hobbyfotograf, mehr schlecht als recht, Hauptsache Bilder im Kasten).


Ich bin auch nur Hobbyfotograf und noch Anfänger. Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Sommer gute Bilder machen, aber u.a. aufgrund des durchwachsenen Wetters ist da nichts draus geworden. Mal gucken vielleicht jetzt im Herbst noch ein paar wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Mehr Heavy als Metal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (10. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist meiner, also ganz normal.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Das sieht echt scharf aus, ist das eine Art Wachturm neben dem Funkturm, der Turm könnte grob Geschätz um 1300 liegen, das lässt sich aus der Ferne schlecht beurteilen.

Ja ich weiß, ich sollte mal näher ran gehen.

Wenn man ranzoomt, sieht es eher aus wie ein Teil von einer Pilgerstätte für Christen bzw. Katholiken. Die Aussicht auf das Umland ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## pedi (10. September 2021)

Grünten – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



hier des rätsels lösung.
ich bin allgäuer und im allgäu daheim.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das ist der hintergrund vom laptop.
diese hafeneinfahrt kennt wohl jeder.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Da lag ich ja völlig daneben *rot anlauf*, bei so wunderbaren Bergen werde ich echt neidisch, ich armes Schwein komme aus Nordhessen und hier wurden Berge aus Kostengründen eingespart.


----------



## pedi (10. September 2021)

ich bin sicher, auch da gibts traumhaft schöne flecken.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Ja da muß man schon Richtung Werra Meißner fahren, dort gibt es ein schönes Mittelgebirge den Hohen Meißner.










						Hoher Meißner – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




In Kassel gibt es "nur" den Herkules, der jetzt auch nicht so schlecht ist.









						Herkules (Kassel) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




ShiZoedit: Auch ein schönes Bild, allerdings stehe ich da völlig auf dem Schlauch un erkenne die Hafeneinfahrt nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> ShiZoedit: Auch ein schönes Bild, allerdings stehe ich da völlig auf dem Schlauch un erkenne die Hafeneinfahrt nicht.


Lindauer hafen am bodensee... (links auf dem sockel mit der bayrischen mietz   )
Wir haben für fotos übrigens auch den DI-Wallpaper-Thread und der könnte auch mal wieder gefüttert werden.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Lindauer hafen am bodensee... (links auf dem sockel mit der bayrischen mietz   )
> Wir haben für fotos übrigens auch den DI-Wallpaper-Thread und der könnte auch mal wieder gefüttert werden.


Dabei hab ich kein einziges selbstgeschossenes Bild, sehr schade eigentlich.

Ach das ist bei Lindau, ging es da nicht in die Schweiz über den Brenner oder (für mutige) San-Bernadino Pass, habe da meist im Halbschlaf nur die Hälfte mitbekommen auf dem Weg nach Italien, Genua und mit der Fähre dann nach Tunesien, *seufz* das waren noch Zeiten. 

Hier mal was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (11. September 2021)

das ist nicht bei lindau, das ist lindau.
zu den beiden genannten pässen sinds schon noch ein paar kilometer, aber man kann vom hafen aus mit dem schiff in die schweiz und nach österreich.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das ist meiner, also ganz normal.


Tolles Bild! Hut ab! 

Das sieht  märchenhaft schön aus.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> das ist nicht bei lindau, das ist lindau.
> zu den beiden genannten pässen sinds schon noch ein paar kilometer, aber man kann vom hafen aus mit dem schiff in die schweiz und nach österreich.


Oh, das ist Lindau, wie gesagt habe wärend der Fahrt nicht so viel mitbekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2021)

Um mal zu zeigen, was für Wallpaper ich bevorzuge, wenn ich welche benutze:
Hier aus dieser Kollektion habe ich schon einige verwendet








						Star Wars Minimalist Wallpapers - Wallpaper Cave
					

Tons of awesome Star Wars minimalist wallpapers to download for free. You can also upload and share your favorite Star Wars minimalist wallpapers. HD wallpapers and background images




					wallpapercave.com


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Um mal zu zeigen, was für Wallpaper ich bevorzuge, wenn ich welche benutze:
> Hier aus dieser Kollektion habe ich schon einige verwendet
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer! Danke fürs Teilen - da sind paar richtig gute dabei, die ich auch verwenden werde


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

Wow, was von Star Wars.  Den Link nagel ich mal oben rein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

Schade nur, dass viele Wallpaper auf der Seite oft unter 4k sind. Habt ihr noch weitere Adressen für schöne Wallpaper?


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass viele Wallpaper auf der Seite oft unter 4k sind. Habt ihr noch weitere Adressen für schöne Wallpaper?


Leider nicht. Ich traue solchen Seiten ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr.
Nachher fange ich mir was ein.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Ich traue solchen Seiten ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr.
> Nachher fange ich mir was ein.


Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit solchen Hintergrundbilder-Seiten. Vielleicht lassen sich diese Bilder ja irgendwie hochskalieren, habe selbst Bilder die sind in der Originalgröße jenseits der 1920x1080.

Hier neues Futter, der Dodge parkt vor der Haustür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

Wisst ihr wie man stylische Temperatur-Widgets direkt an Wallpaper heftet? Hab sowas mal im Netz gesehen mit so Steampunk-Dampfkanülen, die die Temps der CPU und GPU in Echtzeit angaben.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

Gute Frage, vielleicht ist mit einer selbststartenden .exe möglich, die man mit einer .ini Datei steuern kann? Das stelle ich mir auch interessant vor und wäre eine nette Abwechslung gegenüber dem schnöden Wallpaper.

Der Dunkelelf heißt Drizzt (laut Bildtext), den kenne ich doch irgendwo her? Weiß einer von euch aus welchem Spiel? Könnte das Baldurs Gate sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2021)

@Shi_Zon :








						Drizzt Do'Urden - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

Das Bild ist ja mal echt alt vielleicht 25 Jahre, könnte das sein? Hätte echt nicht gedacht das er bei so vielen Büchern und Spielen mit von der Partie war.


----------



## Eyren (11. September 2021)

Drizzt Do'Urden
					

»Die, die mich einen Held nennen, sprechen oft nur von meiner Kampftüchtigkeit und wissen nichts von den Prinzipien, für die ich meine Schwerter einsetze. Ich nehme ihre Blindheit als das hin, was sie ist. Doch wenn Cattie-Brie mich so nennt, dann jubelt mein Herz...« --- Drizzt Do'Urden...




					faerun.fandom.com
				




Ein alter guter Freund von mir....


----------



## pedi (11. September 2021)

heute kam das neue laptop meiner frau, natürlich nach ihren wünschen eigerichtet.
sie wollte diesen hintergrund haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

Ich spiele gerade etwas mit meinem Desktop rum und wollte euch mal meine Ergebnisse zeigen, aber leider gibt er ganze Zeit an, die Datei wäre zu groß, obwohl ich schon über Windows Fotos die Bild-Datei verkleinern lasse


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> heute kam das neue laptop meiner frau, natürlich nach ihren wünschen eigerichtet.
> sie wollte diesen hintergrund haben:
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild habe ich glaub ich auch, deine Frau hat echt Geschmack.

@AzRa-eL: Nutze immer das schnöde Bildbearbeitungsprogramm von Windows, nicht 3D Paint und kastriere damit die Bilder. 

Dabei gehe ich auf das Bild, rechtsklick und dann auf bearbeiten, Größe einstellen und fertig. Habe natürlich meinen Ordner für Hintergrundbilder 6x gesichert und einen extra als Kopie hier für's Forum erstellt, in dem ich rumschnippeln kann.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade etwas mit meinem Desktop rum und wollte euch mal meine Ergebnisse zeigen, aber leider gibt er ganze Zeit an, die Datei wäre zu groß, obwohl ich schon über Windows Fotos die Bild-Datei verkleinern lasse


Ansonsten mal in Gimp laden und als JPG exportieren. Dabei den Komprimierungsgrad einstellen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL: Nutze immer das schöde Bildbearbeitungsprogramm von Windows, nicht 3D Paint und kastriere damit die Bilder.
> 
> Dabei gehe ich auf das Bild, rechtsklick und dann auf bearbeiten, Größe einstellen und fertig. Habe natürlich meinen Ordner für Hintergrundbilder 6x gesichert und einen extra als Kopie hier für's Forum erstellt, in dem ich rumschnippeln kann.


Jupp, hatte ja oben beschrieben, dass das trotzdem nicht klappt


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2021)

Zur Zeit nutze ich folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach weil es ein Motiv aus einem meiner Lieblingsspiele zeigt.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jupp, hatte ja oben beschrieben, dass das trotzdem nicht klappt


Hatte wohl einen Denkfehler? Komisch das es rumzickt? Jetzt kommt einer meiner Lieblingshintergrundbilder und ja es ist böse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Olstyle: Es schaut aus wie ein Adventure, zumindest vom Stil her, man könnte beinahe meinen, das es irgendwie mit Herr der (Augen)Ringe zu tun hat, mir war gerade nach dem Wortspiel. 

ShiZoedit: Es ginge noch ein Wortspiel mit Adventure, aber dann kriege ich schläge, das schenke ich mir lieber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

MP5...genau mein Humor 

Ok, hat jetzt geklappt. Danke nochmal mit dem Hinweis auf jpeg zu speichern, @RyzA 

Thema ist ganz klar Neon-Cyberpunk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab unten in der Taskleiste durch einen Trick die Symbole in der Mitte zentriert. Mit dem Programm Icon8 gab es die neon Icons. Hab eigentlich auch Neon Icons für Windows-Start, Lautsprecher und Netzwerk. Muss aber erstmal schauen wie ich das mache. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass läppische Icons auswechseln so tricky sein kann - zumindest für mich Laien war es das 

Schade auch, dass ich das so als Thema nicht speicher kann. Hätte noch paar andere Ideen. Ist aber halt Arbeit das alles händisch zu machen.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

Verdammt geil, hat ja was von Cyberpunk 2077 (habe es noch nicht, gelitten aber schon) oder wurde von Cyberpunk 2077 abgekupfert.

Hier mal etwas anderes: Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt Sci-Fi Post-Apokalypse (laut Bildtext) ist oder ob es sich an den 2. Weltkrieg orientiert. Nur die Auto passen nicht in die Zeit, interessant ist dabei, das rechts was auf der Mauer steht, direkt neben dem Eingang, kann das jemand entziffern?

Dieses Motiv sagt mir, hier herrschte Krieg aber ein neuer Tag bricht an. Gerade wegen der Sonne die von links reinscheint. Aber es ist trotzdem auch ein wenig beklemmend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Verdammt geil, hat ja was von Cyberpunk 2077 (habe es noch nicht, gelitten aber schon) oder wurde von Cyberpunk 2077abgekupfert.


Nein man, da täuschst du dich - CDPR haben von mir abgekupfert  Aber um es genau zu nehmen, ist Cyberpunk ja nicht durch CDPR geprägt, vielmehr ist Cyberpunk 2077 durch Bladerunner, Total Recall, usw. geprägt


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL : Du hast doch einen 4K Monitor oder? Welche Größe hat der?


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

@ RyzA  Genau, einen Samsung UHD in 32"


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> @Olstyle: Es schaut aus wie ein Adventure, zumindest vom Stil her, man könnte beinahe meinen, das es irgendwie mit Herr der (Augen)Ringe zu tun hat, mir war gerade nach dem Wortspiel.


Ist es.
Aber selbes Spiel  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (11. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Das Bild habe ich glaub ich auch, deine Frau hat echt Geschmack.
> 
> @AzRa-eL: Nutze immer das schöde Bildbearbeitungsprogramm von Windows, nicht 3D Paint und kastriere damit die Bilder.
> 
> Dabei gehe ich auf das Bild, rechtsklick und dann auf bearbeiten, Größe einstellen und fertig. Habe natürlich meinen Ordner für Hintergrundbilder 6x gesichert und einen extra als Kopie hier für's Forum erstellt, in dem ich rumschnippeln kann.


natürlich hat sie geschmack, hat mich ja vor 48 jahren geheiratet.


----------



## ShiZon (12. September 2021)

Bevor das Bett nach mir schreit, hier noch was für's Auge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (12. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist es.
> Aber selbes Spiel  :
> 
> 
> ...


Also quasi ein Ol(d)style Adventure.  *duck und weg*

 Wer es halt düster mag.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Also quasi ein Ol(d)style Adventure.  *duck und weg*
> 
> Wer es halt düster mag.
> 
> ...


Ist das von nem Game?


----------



## ShiZon (12. September 2021)

Das ist die nächste Frage, habe 1312 Bilder, davon sind geschätze/gefühlte 100 +/- 15-25, ich sag's ganz direkt Tittenbilder. Das ich es gerade so hinkriege mir Luis Royo zu merken, grenzt schon an ein Wunder.


----------



## ShiZon (12. September 2021)

Vorsicht bissig! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kommt diese abartige Bildstreckung zustande?

ShiZoedit: Bild angep(f)asst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

Du kannst doch selber das Bild an den Ecken vergrößern, verkleinern, strecken etc.🧐


----------



## ShiZon (12. September 2021)

Stimmt, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, auf die einfachsten Dinge kommt man echt nicht. 

Danke AzRa-eL, dank dir konnte ich meinen Kotzreflex noch im Zaum halten.


----------



## ShiZon (12. September 2021)

Hab hier einen echten Klassiker  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Hab hier einen echten Klassiker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn der PC aus ist, zeigt er das dann auch?....🤪


----------



## ShiZon (12. September 2021)

Das Bild werde ich gleich mal posten. 

ShiZoedit: Hier gibt es eine Runde Monsieur Royo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Wildnis pur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Das denke ich an manchen Tagen wenn mich die Spastik an der Leine hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Jetzt komme ich mit etwas kontroversen um die Ecke, dabei geht es ganz klar um Anarchie, was im Laufe der Geschichte im stetigen Wandel war bzw. neu interpretiert wurde und doch immer im Kern bleibt was es ist. Mir war damals nicht bewusst, was dieses Symbol bedeutet. Heute bin ich eher geteilter Meinung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir steht der Sinn heute mal nach kontroversen Themen, deswegen werfe ich gleich mal eine andere Form des Anarchismus in den Raum, den Atheismus und ja ich bin Atheist, aber kein Anarchist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer an Gott glauben möchte, der kann das gerne machen, dafür hat der Mensch den freien Willen.

Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals kriegen, wohne mit meinem Assistenten Salah (er ist Sunnit) in seinem Haus, wir führen hin und wieder auch religiöse Diskussionen über das Christentum und den Islam, wenn es unter anderen zu Anschlägen kommt.

ShiZoedit: Wieso packt die Forensoftware beides zusammen, obwohl ich dies in einen extra Post verfasste?


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Hier das ganze noch einmal in einer anderen Form. Dabei kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob das jetzt witzig ist oder pure Blasphemie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Jetzt geht es eher in eine andere Richtung. Ist es noch Kunst oder Pornographie? Betrachtet man nur die Frau ohne auf die Hand zu schauen, sieht man nur eine imho schöne Frau, sieht man aber das was  auf der Hand steht, eine weibliche Puppe die obenrum Nackt ist, kommt man ins grübeln.

Das Paradoxe an der ganzen Geschichte, betrachtet man das Bild als ganzes ist es wieder Kunst. Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, frage ich mich was ging in dem Künstler oder auch Künstlerin im Kopf vor, warum stellt man eine solche Szene her? Das mag jeder für sich entscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mods: Vorschlag von mir, falls das Bild Ärger verursachen sollte, schreibt mich bitte an und ich schneide die Puppe aus dem Bild und füge es dann neu ein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Hier das ganze noch einmal in einer anderen Form. Dabei kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob das jetzt witzig ist oder pure Blasphemie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin ein gläubiger Mensch, auch Muslim wie dein Assistent, finde das trotzdem lustig😂


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es eher in eine andere Richtung. Ist es noch Kunst oder Pornographie? Betrachtet man nur die Frau ohne auf die Hand zu schauen, sieht man nur eine imho schöne Frau, sieht man aber daswas  auf der Hand steht, eine weibliche Puppe die obenrum Nackt ist, kommt man ins grübeln.
> 
> Das Paradoxe an der ganzen Geschichte, betrachtet man das Bild als ganzes ist es wieder Kunst. Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, frage ich mich was ging in dem Künstler oder auch Künstlerin im Kopf vor, warum stellt man eine solche Szene her? Das mag jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> ...


Sehr bizzares Bild! Vor allem, dass die Frau typische Anzeichen von sexueller Gewalt hat(Wunden an der Innenseite des Oberschenkel und Brust)


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich bin ein gläubiger Mensch, auch Muslim wie dein Assistent, finde das trotzdem lustig😂
> 
> Sehr bizzares Bild! Vor allem, dass die Frau typische Anzeichen von sexueller Gewalt hat(Wunden an der Innenseite des Oberschenkel und Brust)


Müsste das Atheistenbild mit der Gottesanbeterin, wirklich meinem Assistenten zeigen, hab's ihm eben gezeigt er findet es auch gut.

Zu dem wirklich bizarren Bild

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, könnte es so sein, vielleicht steckt hinter dem Werk tatsächlich ein Frau, die auf diese Art versucht sich selbst zu therapieren, will damit sagen das es ihre Art ist mit dem schlimmen Geschehnissen umzugehen. Es könnte auch sein, das sie was schlimmes gesehen hat.

Die Puppe könnte vielleicht darauf hindeuten, das es als Kind geschah oder es könnte aber auch körperliche Gewalt in Kombination mit sexueller Gewalt gewesen sein, auch das Gesicht obwohl schön, drückt es gleichzeitig auch Qual/Leid aus. Auch das ist Kunst.

ShiZoedit: Was ist aber, wenn das, auch wenn evtl. weit hergeholt, mit American MCGees Alice zusammen hängen könnte? Darin übt der Stiefvater auch Gewalt aus und Alice kommt in die geschlossene Psychatrie, habe es nicht mehr ganz auf dem Schirm.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, könnte es so sein, vielleicht steckt hinter dem Werk tatsächlich ein Frau, die auf diese Art versucht sich selbst zu therapieren, will damit sagen das es ihre Art ist mit dem schlimmen Geschehnissen umzugehen. Es könnte auch sein, das sie was schlimmes gesehen hat.
> 
> Die Puppe könnte vielleicht darauf hindeuten, das es als Kind geschah oder es könnte aber auch körperliche Gewalt in Kombination mit sexueller Gewalt gewesen sein, auch das Gesicht obwohl schön, drückt es gleichzeitig auch Qual/Leid aus. Auch das ist Kunst.


Du könntest recht haben. Kunst als Ausdrucksmöglichkeit in der Traumatherapie kann auch verwendet werden als therapeutisches Hilfsmittel, weil es den Opfern auch wieder ein Stück-weit Macht und Kontrolle über ihre Erfahrungen zurück verleiht, denn eins der größten Auslöser für das Trauma ist der Kontrollverlust. Aber das ist jetzt ein sehr tiefes Thema und würde auch definitiv den Rahmen hier sprengen. Hier ist auch ein Link mit einem Interview und Zeichnungen einer Frau, die als Kind sexuelle Gewalt in der Familie erlebt hat. Aber bitte aufpassen! Die gezeichneten Bilder sind äußerst verstörend.



			https://www.dji.de/fileadmin/user_upload/bibs/ikknachrichten3.pdf
		


@topic,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das müsste aus einem Game sein. Mir gefällt diese Ruhe, die dieses Bild ausstrahlt. Hätte gerne so eine Ferienhütte


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Das Bild ist echt Top, das Teil sieht aber aus wie ein Beobachtungsposten für Ranger bzw. Wildhüter. Da es ja mitten in den Bergen liegt, mit ganz viel Wald.

ShiZoedit: Habe hier etwas ähnliches, auch mit Wald aber aus der Sci-Fi Ecke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das aus "The Long Dark" ist. Geniales(bedrückendes) Survival Spiel bzw. es gibt auch eine Kampagne/Storymodus.
(und wenn nicht gibt es dort in dem Spiel auch solche Türme)

btt: hatte früher oft so eine Galerie mit stündlich wechselnden Bildern (20-30), aber seit geraumer Zeit fast nur noch dieses hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Das schaut ja mal richtig geil aus, schon minimalistisch an Farben und Formen, dabei doch sehr aussagekräftig.

Nach all dem ernst jetzt mal wieder was für die Lachmuskeln, es fies und trifft es aber auf den Punkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> 
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das aus "The Long Dark" ist. Geniales(bedrückendes) Survival Spiel bzw. es gibt auch eine Kampagne/Storymodus.
> (und wenn nicht gibt es dort in dem Spiel auch solche Türme)


Nicht ganz, obwohl das grafisch sehr ähnlich ist. Hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut; das ist aus dem Game Firewatch.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/383870/Firewatch/

Hab das aber noch nicht gespielt. Walking Simulatoren sind nicht so meins. Ich brauche immer viel Action in Games^^



Caduzzz schrieb:


> btt: hatte früher oft so eine Galerie mit stündlich wechselnden Bildern (20-30),


Das habe ich auch seit Jahren so 


Caduzzz schrieb:


> aber seit geraumer Zeit fast nur noch dieses hier
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, das trifft sehr meinen Geschmack. Mit Verlaub, aber das wird jetzt von mir mal gesnackt 


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Das schaut ja mal richtig geil aus, schon minimalistisch an Farben und Formen, dabei doch sehr aussagekräftig.
> 
> Nach all dem ernst jetzt mal wieder was für die Lachmuskeln, es fies und trifft es aber auf den Punkt.
> 
> ...


Life ist immer hard, weil Permadeath-Modus nicht ausschaltbar


----------



## Caduzzz (13. September 2021)

Stimmt "fire watch" *schielt auf seinen pile of shame bei steam*
Klar, einfach zu greifen 

und als Freud der Ukiyo-E Kunst: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich sehe grad, dass da ja in der rechten unteren Ecke ein unschönes Wasserzeichen ist  
Eieieiei, da merkt man, dass ich das nie als Hintergrund hatte...sondern nur "auf Lager", is mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Stimmt "fire watch" *schielt auf seinen pile of shame bei steam*
> Klar, einfach zu greifen
> 
> und als Freud der Ukiyo-E Kunst:
> ...


Das ist echt witzig, das Bild von AzRa-eL auf der ersten Seite Beitrag #7 ist dasselbe nur mit anderem Hintergrund. Im Original ist das echt schick.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Das ist ein sehr bekanntes Motiv - Die große Welle von Kanagawa

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_große_Welle_vor_Kanagawa

Davon gibt es zig Versionen und gilt so als das Beispiel für klassische japanische Kunst.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Das ist echt witzig, das Bild von AzRa-eL auf der ersten Seite Beitrag #7 ist dasselbe nur mit anderem Hintergrund


Caduzzz und ich haben in vielen Dingen wohl einen ähnlichen Geschmack - ich wette, ihm gefiel auch die Vampirlady in Beitrag #54


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr bekanntes Motiv - Die große Welle von Kanagawa
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_große_Welle_vor_Kanagawa
> 
> ...


Aber vorsicht, ich glaube die hat Zahnfleischbluten.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. September 2021)

haha, stimmt ja wurde schon gepostet 

Ja, wenn Ukiyo-E, dann immer die Welle - die ist echt bekannt. Aber es gibt noch mehr schöne Sachen (wenn einem so etwas gefällt).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Latina Express




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Caduzzz: Sieht ja fast so aus als würden die Männer Harakiri begehen, vielleicht als Ronin und das der Tod bereits auf sie wartet, dieser Eindruck vermittelt mir das Bild.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. September 2021)

Glaube es geht hier ums Oberthema "Vergänglichkeit"...wie auch immer. Bin da aber auch nicht sooo im Thema drin.

GuteArgumente, aber ein gelb zu pink Verlauf ist einfach nicht meins. Stehe da eher auf blass, langzähnig


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Glaube es geht hier ums Oberthema "Vergänglichkeit"...wie auch immer. Bin da aber auch nicht sooo im Thema drin.
> 
> GuteArgumente, aber ein gelb zu pink Verlauf ist einfach nicht meins. Stehe da eher auf blass, langzähnig


Schäm dich die Frau ist Untot.  Mach es doch einfach bei der Südamerikanerin, denk dir die Kleidung weg.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. September 2021)

Hehehe, jetzt vielleicht  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so etwas mag ich ansonsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Coole Bilder, nun ähm ja die Braut sollte mal einen Arzt aufssuchen, das sieht übel aus. 

Hier was mit Biss.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du die siehst, heißt es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Sometimes the whole world seems to be upside down...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ein kleines Plugin runtergeladen womit die Taskleiste unsichtbar wird. Finde, dass das richtig gut aussieht.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Irgendwie schräg, aber auch irgendwie geil. 

Neues Leckerli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (13. September 2021)

Der mit dem Werwolf tanzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Moin ihrs, Aribeth de Tylmarande aus Neverwinter Nights




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

*Bild nachschieb* laut Bildtext "angeblich" Luis Royo, das passt aber nicht zu seinem Stil oder war das ein Ausrutscher? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier eines mit besseren Anblick *räusper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

In Deckung die Bilderflut kommt, rette sich wer kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sometimes the whole world seems to be upside down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyberpunk meets Inception.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Sehr krähetiv  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Hier etwas für Skyline Süchtis, einen Nissan Skyline GT-R 34 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Jungs, schaut auf den Kater.... auf den Kater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da würde jeder Kater schnurren. 

Ja es ist ein Royo Werk, steht rechts neben dem Kater.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Hier mal was für die Drachen-Fans, die kamen bisher zu kurz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Mal ein wenig Endzeitstimmung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Endzeitstimmung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht das ich was gegen Kätzchen habe, aber so Endzeitstimmung hat auch was^^


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Katzen und Endzeitstimmung, das klingt echt romantisch. 

Das Bild ist echt bizarr, da sieht man einen Astronauten in depremierter Körperhaltung mit einer US-Flagge in der Hand, in einem wolkenverhangenden Boston, Washington D. C, New York? Auf jedenfall eine riesige Ruine, wo alles mögliche die Ursache sein könnte.

Weiß irgendwer ob die Braut wirklich so heißt oder ist sie vielleicht aus eine Buch, Spiel oder aus einem Film?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Das Bild ist echt bizarr, da sieht man einen Astronauten in depremierter Körperhaltung mit einer US-Flagge in der Hand, in einem wolkenverhangenden Boston, Washington D. C, New York? Auf jedenfall eine riesige Ruine, wo alles mögliche die Ursache sein könnte.


Genau das liebe ich ja an solchen Bildern; sie laden zur Interpretation ein. Mir kam die Vorstellung, dass das ein U.S.-Astronaut ist, der nach einer langen Weltraummission zurück zur Erde ist, und seine Heimat, die Weltmacht U.S.A, als Ruine vorfindet. Daraus werden dann weitere Fragen impliziert, wie: Was hat es ausgelöst? Welches überwältigend Gefühl von Machtlosigkeit überkommt diesen Menschen, der vor nicht allzu langer Zeit sein Land verließ, und nun in einen riesigen Friedhof zurückkehrt. Alle die er kennt und liebt sind tot...

Solche Filme löst zumindest bei mir dieses Bild aus


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Es ist aber mehr ein krankes und weniger herzhaftes lachen.  Was ich mir denke, das die Menschen vielleicht von der Erde fliehen mußten, wegen einer schwerwiegenden Katastrophe, da unser Planet unbewohnbar geworden ist und das die Flagge vielleicht eine Art Begräbnisritual oder Neuanfang symbolisiert, da die Menschen nach 100 vielleicht auch 200 Jahren wieder auf der Erde ansiedeln können, da sie auf Raumstationen lebten und die Technik veraltet war, mussten die Menschen sogar wieder runter. Muss dabei an The 100 denken.

Vielleicht lebten einige ja auch unter der Erde, weil vielleicht Atombomben fielen, wo sie in Sicherheit waren und kamen nach 200 Jahrhunderten wieder raus, aber die Gegend/Oberfläche sieht nach wie vor nicht einladend aus.

Da gibt es noch so viel Spielraum.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Es ist aber mehr ein krankes und weniger herzhaftes lachen.  Was ich mir denke, das die Menschen vielleicht von der Erde fliehen mußten, wegen einer schwerwiegenden Katastrophe, da unser Planet unbewohnbar geworden ist und das die Flagge vielleicht eine Art Begräbnisritual oder Neuanfang symbolisiert, da die Menschen nach 100 vielleicht auch 200 Jahren wieder auf der Erde ansiedeln können, da sie auf Raumstationen lebten und die Technik veraltet war, mussten die Menschen sogar wieder runter. Muss dabei an The 100 denken.
> 
> Vielleicht lebten einige ja auch unter der Erde, weil vielleicht Atombomben fielen, wo sie in Sicherheit waren und kamen nach 200 Jahrhunderten wieder raus, aber die Gegend/Oberfläche sieht nach wie vor nicht einladend aus.
> 
> Da gibt es noch so viel Spielraum.


Gefällt mir! Auch ne coole Interpretation 
Ok, dann lass uns doch auch mal alle deine Tittenbilder interpretieren🤣


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Neues Futter,

na gut, bei dem nicht mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Neues Futter,
> 
> na gut, bei dem nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Yes, Totenkopf geht immer als Motiv - seit Kindheit an großes Faible für Skeletor 💀


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Zwillinge, naja genau genommen sind es ja Vierlinge 



Spoiler



Ja, ich bin Single, ich merk's *auf Avatar schiel*


  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hey AzRa-eL darüber lässt sich doch reden, die Braut verhext dich im nu, drei mal darfst du raten mit was? Da kann man jetzt auch viel rein interpretieren.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Yes, Totenkopf geht immer als Motiv - seit Kindheit an großes Faible für Skeletor 💀


He-Man und so, daran kann ich mich noch erinnern. Master of the Universe oder so ähnlich?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Ich befürchte dieser Thread wird wegen sexistischen Tendenzen geschlossen 😂


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Ich brech ab


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. September 2021)

Schlicht und vielleicht ein wenig langweilig. Ich will mein Win 7 zurück habe mich mit Win 10 nie so ganz anfreunden können. Damit wenigstens der Desktop aussieht wie damals.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Klassisch, schlicht und schick, gab es nicht mal ein Tool oder war es etwas anderes, womit man Windows 10 wie Windows 7 aussehen lassen konnte, also die Benutzeroberfläche? Schau mal hier, hier ist von Open Shell die rede https://www.giga.de/tipp/windows-10-wie-windows-7-aussehen-lassen-so-gehts/, dabei habe ich keine Ahnung ob das legal ist, bzw. ob es da eventuell Einschränkungen geben könnte, wegen dem langsamen Umstieg, durch Updates auf Windows 11.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Klassisch, schlicht und schick, gab es nicht mal ein Tool oder war es etwas anderes, womit man Windows 10 wie Windows 7 aussehen lassen konnte, also die Benutzeroberfläche? Schau mal hier, hier ist von Open Shell die rede https://www.giga.de/tipp/windows-10-wie-windows-7-aussehen-lassen-so-gehts/, dabei habe ich keine Ahnung ob das legal ist, bzw. ob es da eventuell Einschränkungen geben könnte, wegen dem langsamen Umstieg, durch Updates auf Windows 11.


Open Shell nutze ich seit Jahren, weil ich auch nie mit dem Win 10 Startfenster unten links klar kam. Open Shell ist top!  Ist auch nicht illegal, würde sonst Giga auch nicht empfehlen 

Einschränkungen beim Umstieg wird es wohl auch nicht geben, da es nicht tiefgreifende Änderungen im Betriebssystem vornimmt.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Open Shell nutze ich seit Jahren, weil ich auch nie mit dem Win 10 Startfenster unten links klar kam. Open Shell ist top!  Ist auch nicht illegal, würde sonst Giga auch nicht empfehlen
> 
> Einschränkungen beim Umstieg wird es wohl auch nicht geben, da es nicht tiefgreifende Änderungen im Betriebssystem vornimmt.


Ach so, war so in Gedanken versunken mit dem Lesen, das ich erst jetzt sehe das es von Giga ist.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Oh, es Highnachten sehr.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Oh, es Highnachten sehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber mal ein Klassiker!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mir mal zu kalt ist und ich warme Gedanken brauche...


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Sieht das mal echt geil aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Sieht das mal echt geil aus.


Definitiv, wüsste gerne wo das ist.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Könnte vielleicht Hawaii sein, es sieht auf jeden Fall tropisch aus, Madagaskar, Jamaika das lässt sich nur erraten?

Habe hier noch einen echten Klassiker. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Ich liebe Muscle Cars, Shelby Mustang Cobra GT 500 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Wieder was für's Auge.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Guten Morgen Mädels,

möchte mal ein wenig auf der asiatischen/japanischen Welle reiten, ganz nebenbei quäle ich euch mit Luis Royo Bildern, ihr müsst mich hassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Hier Luis Royo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Luis Royo, hasst ihr mich ein bisschen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

*Mit Luis Royo Bild in Beitrag renn*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

(Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2), noch mehr Luis Royo  *aktiviere Hass* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Ich bin zwar nicht die hellste Kerze im Raum - aber kann es sein, dass Luis Royo gerne Frauen als Motiv verwendet?


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht die hellste Kerze im Raum - aber kann es sein, dass Luis Royo gerne Frauen als Motiv verwendet?


Ja, er mag nur Moni Lisa in anders.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Ihr ahnt es schon 



Spoiler



Luis Royo


, *seufz* keine will mich hassen, was mache ich nur falsch? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, Okay, nicht das noch in der Zeitung steht: "Massenselbstmorde wegen Luis Royo Bilder, Auslöser: User Shi_Zon bei PCGH" und ich mich dann auch noch schuldig fühlen muß, trete ich mal ein bisschen auf die Royo-Bremse und baller euch andere Bilder um die Ohren, in dem Fall Augen.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Wie bereits versprochen, dieses mal nüschts mit Royo. Ying und Yang, hier passt das imho echt gut mit Tiger und Drachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Für die Liebhaber von Japanischen Autos, einen Subaru Impreza WRX STi GD (glaub ich), den Bildtext kann man vergessen, das steht nur Schwachsinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Hierbei handelt es sich NICHT um ein Luis Royo Werk, es ist NICHT von ihm, ihr braucht NICHT aus dem Fenster zu springen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Hab hier eine heiße Braut, an irgendeinen heißen Ort. Das Bild ist "erst" 21 Jahre alt, links unten. Moment 21 Jahre alt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Hab ich irgendwie einen Knick in der Optik? Aber auf dem Bild mit den zwei Bräuten davor, wirkt es so als hätte die Schwarzhaarige eine ganz seltsame Anatomie an der rechten Schulter^^ Hand, Brust und Schulter sehen aus wie ein Baby im Arm


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Es sieht eher so aus, als hätte sie Angst etwas "bestimmtes" zu verlieren.

Achtung das Vieh ist Aggro. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Ein schicker Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 Cobra, kein Plan ob das stimmt, habe versucht ein wenig zu recherchieren, könnte die Karre auch einfach Cure58 (Bildtext) nennen, das klingt doch viel hübscher.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Pöser Schmetterli...äh Frau, der Hintergrund erinnert stark an Skyrim, oh verdammt nachher ist es Alduins kleine Schwester. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Das wird wohl ein Blind Date.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

So Mädels, bevor ich jetzt in Stand-By gehe, kriegt ihr noch eins auf die Augen, Nachtüüüü. 

Red kein Qua(r)ke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> (Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2), noch mehr Luis Royo  *aktiviere Hass*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Comics kenne ich nur flüchtig aber das Spiel war damals richtig geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDU3Nlimhng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Comics kenne ich nur flüchtig aber das Spiel war damals richtig geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe auch nur das Spiel unendlich oft gezockt und auch den Film dazu gesehen, der war aber nicht so prickelnd.

Luis Royo, ich hoffe ihr habt euch erholt.  *duck und weg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Lexus IS 300 oder so, könnte auch der 350 sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Aliens vs. Predator, voll Brutal. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Nur nichts falsches sagen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Mache niemals eine Putzfrau wütend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Geiles Teil, 69' Chevrolet Camaro SS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

*kicher* Luis Royo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Klar ist das Gothic, ist das aber auch gleichzeitig Cossplay?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schicke Importware aus China 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lack und Leder, *räusper* Batwomen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine etwas zu groß geratene Maine Coon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Klar ist das Gothic, ist das aber auch gleichzeitig Cossplay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist Goth-Play...ba dumm tssss!


----------



## ShiZon (17. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist Goth-Play...ba dumm tssss!


Als ich dieses Bild jetzt nach so langer Zeit wieder sah, dachte ich: "Wieso steht diese Braut so *emo*tionslos herum?" 

Los geht's, um euch gleich den Morgen zu versüßen oder zu versauen, Luis Royo. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich als Therapieeule hinterher. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World of Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakebild mit Callisto (Hudson Leick), die wahnsinnige Gegenspielerin von Xena, das Originalbild könnte von Luis Royo sein obwohl das nicht ganz sein Stil ist oder doch, kenne nicht alle seiner Werke und wenn der Zeitstempel stimmt, links unten, stammt das Bild aus 1991, somit wäre das Bild lächerliche 30 Jahre alt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Original




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier jetzt wirklich Royo. *nach fliegenden Steinen ausschau halt* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit ihr aufhört zu schreien, gleich mal WoW 3 hinterher, so als Beruhigungsdrops. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wieder was für's Auge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das nenn ich *sehr* Viktorianisch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luis Rooyooooo *in Deckung roll* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst die Knarren stecken, dieses mal kein Royo, das Bild ist entweder Sci-Fi, eine Vampir Lady oder zu viel Red Bull?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei denke ich immer an den Film Donny Darko, wegen einer gewissen Ähnlichkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kami*katze* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat wohl jemand schlechte Laune. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lemmings 2.0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neue Sheriffstern? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Batwomen, die weibliche F(*l)*edermaus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeblich Royo? War das ein Experiment, eine Konzeptzeichnung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rayne, ist dann wohl logisch aus Bloodrayne, keinen Plan woher ich das habe, äh das Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Red Faction




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entstammt das aus einem Spiel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



American McGee's Alice in Wonderland, die Grinsekatze (hab den Namen vergessen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht weinen iPod-Nutzer, jetzt erfahrt ihr die Wahrheit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst das Augenbluten beginnen, Luis Royo x3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bildtext ist echt der Brüller.  Ja ein Royo und ja Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2 (ach das Kettensägenschwert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passiert wenn Rotkäppchen übel drauf ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Dame kommt zum Brötchen aufschneiden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung was genau das darstellen soll, jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit:" ShiZon, Kunst du uns mal erklären was das ist?".  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, das ist kein asiatischer Luis Royo. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Schinken aus 2000. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie, die jetzt noch mal töten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Bilder finde ich einfach nur geil, nicht weil ich es kaputt gemacht habe, sondern wegen der Optik.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich Skelette sehe, denke ich automatisch: "Rollenspiele", scheiß Klischees. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für's Familienalbum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kriege ich Bock auf Skyrim.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (18. September 2021)

Moin ihrs, schaut mal her, ein Foto von meiner Heimatwelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem Bild sage ich unheimlich schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Braut stammt aus dem Spiel Tekken 5 und heißt Christie Monteiro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie hat das Gesamtbild was, ich kann es mir nicht erklären, nur das Zeugs auf der Wange, keine Ahnung wie man das nennt, finde ich ein wenig übertrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich vergeigt sie es nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (19. September 2021)

Medion, der Markenhersteller. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich auch on Fire. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grün ist die Hoffnung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drachen, so weit das Bild reicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das lässt tief blicken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Das lässt tief blicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die gute scheint mir irgendwo ausgeschnitten worden zu sein...   
Mal davon ab... Wenn ich mir so die haupt-auswahl deiner bilder anschaue gewinne ich den eindruck, das du dringend eine freundin brauchst.    Und ja, ich weiß, dieses hobby ist sau teuer und einen ausschalt-knopf haben die auch nicht, wären aber real und man kann sie anfassen.  (wenn man denn gelassen wird  )


----------



## ShiZon (19. September 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die gute scheint mir irgendwo ausgeschnitten worden zu sein...
> Mal davon ab... Wenn ich mir so die haupt-auswahl deiner bilder anschaue gewinne ich den eindruck, das du dringend eine freundin brauchst.    Und ja, ich weiß, dieses hobby ist sau teuer und einen ausschalt-knopf haben die auch nicht, wären aber real und man kann sie anfassen.  (wenn man denn gelassen wird  )



Ja ich bin hin und weg vom schöneren Geschlecht, ja ich bin Single, wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich den legendären WiST (Wer ist Single - Thread) auf PCGH zum  neuen Leben erwecken.  

Ja ich kompensiere mein Single dasein auf diese Art und das kostet nüschts. 

 All dieses Bilder habe ich von ganz viel Leuten erhalten, wie bereits im Startpost erwähnt und habe die auch namentlich so belassen, ja auch die Tittenbilder . Bei den meisten Bildern weiß ich auch gar nicht woher die kommen.

Verdammt, es klingt fast so, als wäre ich ein "ja"-Sager.  

Hier schreit alles nach Fantasy, eine Kombination aus Schneeelf und Engel evtl. Imp oder wie kann man sich die kurzen Flügel erklären?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine Bogenschützin vom Hohen Stande, von mir auch Adelsfamilie, kein Plan ob China oder Mongolei, der Hut ist sehr auffällig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


World Wide Web


----------



## ShiZon (19. September 2021)

Sehr geil, da muß ich gleich an Matrix denken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe dieses Bild! Eins meiner schönsten Wallpaper.


----------



## ShiZon (19. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich liebe dieses Bild! Eins meiner schönsten Wallpaper.


Da bin ich echt sprachlos. Zudem sehe ich den Strand von hier ohne Zoom, aus Beitrag #109. 

*Bilder nachschieb*

Die Braut ist bei irgend einen Prince of Persia Teil mit an Bord.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Runde Royo, das etwas andere "Mensch ärger dich nicht" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es sofort erkannt, das Foto bzw. der Screenshot wurde in einem Oblivion-Tor gemacht, das sagt mir die Umgebung. Wer nicht weiß wovon ich rede, es handelt sich um TES IV - Oblivion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (20. September 2021)

Moin Luxxer, ach ne falsche Seite, moin PCGHler. 

Heute morgen bin ich echt sadistisch drauf, das könnte am Billigkaffee aus dem Aldi liegen.    

Jetzt kommen mit einem Schwung LUIS ROYO Bilder, tut das gut es raus zu schreien, aber dann ist erst einmal ein wenig Ruhe mit Royo-Bildern.

Im Hintergrund zu hören: "*Jubel* Endlich keine Royo-Bilder, das leiden hat ein Ende."

Moment, wer sagt denn das es keine Royo Bilder mehr gibt?

Im Hintergrund erneut zu hören: "*Schockstarre* Dieses sadistische rollstuhfahrene Mistvieh, warum tut er uns so was an?

Wer braucht den Folterwerkzeuge, wenn es Royo-Werke gibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Luis Royos Werke sind der Inbegriff für künstlerische Deepness... Ob es Ausstellungen zu seinen Werken in Paris gibt?


----------



## ShiZon (20. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Luis Royos Werke sind der Inbegriff für künstlerische Deepness... Ob es Ausstellungen zu seinen Werken in Paris gibt?


Keine Ahnung, habe mich auch schon lange nicht mehr mit den Werken von Luis Royo beschäftigt, keine Ahnung was er heute so malt bzw. zeichnet? Wäre bestimmt echt witzig, wenn seine Werke in Paris zu sehen wären und dann erst recht wenn sich ein Ehepaar nach dem Besuch in der Galerie, so richtig zoffen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Genau, und dann müssen seine Werke verboten werden, weil Scheidungen statistisch in die Höhe schnellen...


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

So, mal was kinderfreundliches 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (20. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> So, mal was kinderfreundliches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Bilder sind auch kinderfreundlich, für erwachsene Kinder. 

Guckst du hier:


 Chevrolet Camaro Z28, ist glaub ich ein '72?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nissan 350Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein richtig bekleidete Prinzessin, in einer nicht sexy Pose, ich habe auch ganz normale Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist das ein BMW? Eher ein Lexus, IS 300 oder so was in der Art. Was soll's, schwarz+böse=brutal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Jägerin bzw. Falknerin mit einer Einhandarmbrust und bekleidet, verdammt das falsche Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

ich hab' keinen Führerschein...aber die Mädels gefallen mir


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Ist das ein BMW? Was soll's, schwarz+böse=brutal.


Eher nicht. Die rückleuchten (äußere form) passen nicht so recht zu BMW. Ich würde eher auf einen lexus tippen.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Eine Jägerin mit einer Einhandarmbrust und bekleidet, verdammt das falsche Bild.


Würde eher sagen Falknerin. (lederhandschuh+ falke darauf)
Die Lisa Schubach von Der Falknerei am Rennsteig würde mir aber mehr zusagen.  

Achja, und zu euren auto-bildern fällt mir nur ein statement ein... (ist derzeit das wallpaper auf meinem haupt-rechner und selbst geschossen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (21. September 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die rückleuchten (äußere form) passen nicht so recht zu BMW. Ich würde eher auf einen lexus tippen.
> 
> Würde eher sagen Falknerin. (lederhandschuh+ falke darauf)
> Die Lisa Schubach von Der Falknerei am Rennsteig würde mir aber mehr zusagen.
> ...


Ein schicker Trabant, werde mein Gebrabbel gleich mal ein wenig korrigieren. 

Hier noch was Sci-Fi Junkies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig verwirrend dieses Bild, man sieht Pfeile im Köcher aber keinen Bogen? Das andere hat sie weisse Strähnen im Haar oder kommt das durch Mondlicht? Vielleicht bin ich noch nicht ganz wach und das Bild entpuppt sich als Fata Morgana. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas aus der Steampunk Abteilung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der inbegriff eines Brieföffners 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das nicht zu kalt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das ein Ford, Chevrolet, Buick oder ein anderes Musclecar?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (22. September 2021)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

hier ein bisschen Terminator, um genau zu sein S.C.C. The Sarah Connor Chronicles und das Bild sagt es schon: "Cameron steht voll auf Metal". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Emos braucht das Land. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist gefeuert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll das Noir-Stil sein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht euch Rayne gar nichts aus dem Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

@Shi_Zon Du findest aber auch zu echt jedem Bild einen passenden Spruch


----------



## ShiZon (22. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Shi_Zon Du findest aber auch zu echt jedem Bild einen passenden Spruch


Tja, das ist der Vorteil, wenn man das Talent für sich entdeckt hat, Leute zum lachen zu bringen. Die einzig wahre Droge sind Endorphine (Glückshormone) und sie kosten nüschts, da sie vom Körper selbst hergestellt werden, also man ist sich selbst der beste Dealer, denn du wirst High vom Lachen. 

Endorphine - Definition, Wirkung und Entstehung des Glückshormons


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

Du erinnerst mich an einen guten Freund, mit dem hab ich auch mehr als einmal Tränen gelacht. Ich glaube, ihr ähnelt euch


----------



## ShiZon (22. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du erinnerst mich an einen guten Freund, mit dem hab ich auch mehr als einmal Tränen gelacht. Ich glaube, ihr ähnelt euch


Noch jemand von meiner Art! *Arme hochreiß und jubel* 

Es ist dunkel und sie hat Klamotten an, hoffentlich liest das keiner? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine echt hübsche Kotze, äh Katze, ach je diese verkackten Vertipper. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This is ähm, rutschig. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin be*geist*ert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Because you High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Noch jemand von meiner Art! *Arme hochreiß und jubel*
> 
> Es ist dunkel und sie hat Klamotten an, hoffentlich liest das keiner?
> 
> ...


Die Bilder wären ohne deine Kommentare nur halb so gut😂

Das auf dem ersten Bild nennt der Klamotten🤣


----------



## ShiZon (23. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Bilder wären ohne deine Kommentare nur halb so gut😂
> 
> Das auf dem ersten Bild nennt der Klamotten🤣


Reste aus der Kleiderspende. 

Bei manchen Bildern fällt mir nach Sekunden etwas ein, bei manchen braucht es ein bissl. Da warte ich immer bis das Bild mit mir spricht. 

Mahlzeit,

da hat wohl jemand angebissen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht nur Microsoft geht es so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F(r)isch gefangen aus dem Rollenspielmeer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Contenance bewahren, Kollege. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sein lächeln ist Kochentrocken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (24. September 2021)

So Leute, es ist wieder soweit, heute betritt wieder Luis Royo die Bühne. 

Wenn ihr dann mit dem weinen fertig seit, könnt ihr mich mit sämtlicher Leidenschaft hassen, die ihr aufbringen könnt. 

Die (D)rache ist mein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Heizkosten zahl ich aus der Portokasse, pfff peanuts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Luis, da bin ich auch am* rot*ieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung Stolpergefahr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Painkiller: Habe mitbekommen das du Marvel und DC Fan bist, hier habe ich ein Foto von Wonder Women *Bild rüber reich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. September 2021)

Shi_Zon is Back


----------



## ShiZon (25. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Shi_Zon is Back


Ja, man nennt mich auch: "PCGH Foren Pitbull"  

*Ähem*, moin Ladies

*Haare *Krishna 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erinnert mich an: "K(r)ampfstern Galactica". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz zieht an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Braut jetzt bitte nicht h(z)orni/g machen.  (Achtung Dreifachwortspiel)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie ist ein *biss*chen verträumt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Ja, man nennt mich auch: "PCGH Foren Pitbull"
> 
> *Ähem*, moin Ladies
> 
> ...


Du enttäuschst mich nie, altes Haus äähh Foren-Pitbull


----------



## ShiZon (26. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du enttäuschst mich nie, altes Haus äähh Foren-Pitbull


Wir altern nicht, wir reifen. 

Die hat was dickes in der Hand... die Waffe....Leute, die Waffe, ihr seid aber echt pervers, Royo auch und ich erst.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woran der Typ wohl denkt? Vielleicht eine Anspielung auf Vögel?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie will nur spielen.  (Ja, ein typisches Royo-Bild, bei dem darüber sieht es eher aus, wie auf Royo gemacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Foto stammt aus dem Spiel Skyrim, erkenne ich sofort an dem Magierfummel, habe die Mod nämlich auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein echt geiles Bild, da steh ich gleich unter Strom, nicht das ich mir gleich noch ein Donnerwetter anhören muß.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. September 2021)

Danke für die tägliche Dosis Royo-Wahnsinn  

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nutze im Moment nur sehr dunkle Wallpaper, weil - ist angenehmer für die Augen und ich liebe die Dunkelheit 

Gleich noch ein kleines Rätsel dazu: Aus welchem Game ist die Landschaft?


----------



## ShiZon (26. September 2021)

Boah ist das schwer, jetzt muß ich raten Adventure und irgendwie aus dem Mittelalter, eventuell Fantasybereich, das sagt mir die Festung in der Mitte und unendlich viel Wald.

ShiZoedit: Royo Bilder sind doch auch magisch, manch einer ist hin und weg, ein anderer weit weg.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Boah ist das schwer, jetzt muß ich raten Adventure und irgendwie aus dem Mittelalter, eventuell Fantasybereich, das sagt mir die Festung in der Mitte und unendlich viel Wald


Richtig! Das ist Velen aus The Witcher 3


----------



## ShiZon (26. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Richtig! Das ist Velen aus The Witcher 3


Wow aus The Bitcher 3, ach nee, das heißt ja The Witcher 3, das ist auf jeden echt geil als Wallpaper. Dafür das ich drauf los geraten habe, war das gar nicht so schlecht. *Auf Schulter klopf*


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> heute kam das neue laptop meiner frau, natürlich nach ihren wünschen eigerichtet.
> sie wollte diesen hintergrund haben:
> 
> 
> ...


Shaya müsste das Spiel heissen, habe es mal gespielt.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Bevor das Bett nach mir schreit, hier noch was für's Auge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast du die den her? 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Danke für die tägliche Dosis Royo-Wahnsinn
> 
> Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
> 
> ...


Richtig schöner Wallpaper


----------



## ShiZon (26. September 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die den her?


Wenn ich Lügen müßte von meinem ältesten Bruder, er hat einen recht ähnlichen Geschmack was Hintergrundbilder angeht, auch von ihm habe ich alle Luis Royo Werke. *hrhr*


----------



## pedi (26. September 2021)

@Gamer090 
stimmt, Light and Day.
hab da noch mehr.


----------



## ShiZon (27. September 2021)

Guuuuten Mooorgen *rauskreisch*

*Davon* lasse ich mich auch beflügeln.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scharfe Braut+Tattoos+Steampunkknarre=Arschgeil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



69' Ford Mustang Mach 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach geh Ford   (Ford GT), das ist aus einem Spiel, glaube ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie mag es hart...ähm Holzknüppel.  Es ist kein Royo, glaube ich zumindest, aber trotzdem überzeugend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (28. September 2021)

Moin Leute,

wer tröstet jetzt Jason?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die blaue Mauritius. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Royo und Männer? Nicht das was ihr denkt.  (Es könnte von Royo sein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schicke Braut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht Porzellan, aber Jade Empire.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (29. September 2021)

Tachüüüü,

wie wäre es mit Sonnenbank? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das ein Vampir, ein Blutritual?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herr der (Zwiebel)Ringe. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich geiles Bild, weiß einer von euch zufällig, was da steht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier geht eher Richtung Steampunk, wohl eher Vikingpunk.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Tachüüüü,
> 
> wie wäre es mit Sonnenbank?


Bei ner Anämie hilft auch keine Sonnenbank mehr


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

Hi auch,

habe hier ein bissl Fast and Furious, einen Mazda RX-7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat die Braut in etwa Flügel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hat einen Vogel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luis, bitte beim nächsten mal ein wenig tiefer und ein wenig mehr nach links.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Murmel unter der Braut, ist das die Erde?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Luis, bitte beim nächsten mal ein wenig tiefer und ein wenig mehr nach links.


Hab gehört du magst Wortspiele. Hier hab auch eins für dich: Du bist Perver-Shi_Zon


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab gehört du magst Wortspiele. Hier hab auch eins für dich: Du bist Perver-Shi_Zon


Das ist genital, danke für's Kompliment und ja, ich liebe Wortspiele.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Das ist genital, danke für's Kompliment und ja, ich liebe Wortspiele.


Hab erst beim 2. Mal lesen das Wortspiel erkannt 😂


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

Was ein einziger Buchstabe, an der richtigen Stelle bewirken kann.


----------



## ShiZon (1. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgääähn, 

Das Pentagram ist in der tat "magisch". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut mal, mein persönlicher Chiwawa. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stammt das Bild aus einem Rollenspiel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Lagoon, was immer das ist, vielleicht ein Anime-Film?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wäre ich auch hinterher.  (Eben erst gesehen,*räusper* war abgelenkt , also links unten steht: Dragon Soul, Leute das ist echt von einem Spiel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (2. Oktober 2021)

Tag auch,

das Mädel brennt förmlich drauf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vermöbelt mich schon *mit Royo-Bild herum fuchtel* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wäre ich auch gerne eine Schlange. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das muß ein sehr fesselndes Spiel sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Steampunk Braut mit Handtäschenrevolver. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

Na endlich! Hab schon Royo-Bilder-Entzugserscheinungen gehabt *zitter*zitter*


----------



## pedi (2. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mal wieder etwas reales, natürlich im allgäu.
wer diesen berg kennt, darf sich hier ein allgäuer bier abholen, oder hier trinken.


----------



## ShiZon (2. Oktober 2021)

*sabber wegwisch* Mir verschlägt es die Sprache, wow das ist mal ein Anblick.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2021)

Leute... zu 99% nur Autos und "Bräute" hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (2. Oktober 2021)

Star Trek und das a masse. 

Ja eule, ich bin Single wie man unschwer erkennen kann und habe von daher auch ganz viele Bilder mit Bräuten und Autos, so betrachtet klingt das echt Klischeehaft und nein ich höre kein Gangsta-Rap oder Hip Hop, sondern Metal, bete Satan an, nehme an finsteren Ritualen teil und fresse kleine Kinder, ich liebe Klischees.. 

Jetzt wurde ich schon zum dritten mal auf die tonnenweise Bräute angesprochen, jetzt ist es soweit, deswegen belebe ich gleich einen echten Klassiker wieder, den einige User noch kennen könnten, Reder's legendären WiST aus dem PCG Forum (Wer is Single??? Thread) hier bei PCGH.


----------



## pedi (2. Oktober 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> *sabber wegwisch* Mir verschlägt es die Sprache, wow das ist mal ein Anblick.


stimmt, ist schön hier im allgäu. wohnen gerne hier.
falls niemand diesen berg kennt, gibts ganz kurz eine geschichte dazu.


----------



## pedi (3. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier der desktop eines neu aufgesetzten Lenovo G 500.
selbstverständlich auch allgäu.


----------



## ShiZon (3. Oktober 2021)

Mahlzeit,

sie hat den Bogen raus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Braut hier, macht einen Bogen drum.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wurde wohl jemand angeschwärzt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich gibt's Schaschlik. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine feine Ro(h)yo-Kost. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (3. Oktober 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> stimmt, ist schön hier im allgäu. wohnen gerne hier.
> falls niemand diesen berg kennt, gibts ganz kurz eine geschichte dazu.


den hochvogel kennt offensichtlich niemand.








						Riss im Hochvogel: Komplette Gipfelseite droht abzubrechen | The Weather Channel
					

Der Gipfel des 2592 Meter hohen Hochvogels in den Allgäuer Alpen besitzt einen 30 Meter langen Riss, der jeden Monat größer wird. Es droht ein Felsabbruch der gesamten südlichen Gipfelseite. Forscher versuchen herausfinden, wann es soweit sein könnte. - Artikel von The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## ShiZon (4. Oktober 2021)

Hi PCGHler,

hier ein Bild, was mich ein bisschen an Sacred 2: Fallen Angel und Blind Guardian erinnert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Braut macht mir zweimal Angst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sage ich auch Respect. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meer davon bitte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So was von TES IV: Oblivion, das sehe ich an Kyrim, der Ayleidenruine und der Braut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (5. Oktober 2021)

Tachüüüü,

wie angewurzelt sie verharrt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schicker Rasierapparat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie treibt es bunt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimmst du mich umsonst mit.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da machen selbst Eulen 'ne flatter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich steh auf Neon-Retro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2021)

Sehr geil, wieso muß ich gerade an Tron und Voxel Grafik denken.

ShiZoedit: So lange du nicht auf Neonröhren stehst, ist alles gut.


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2021)

Neuer Stoff,

*tot*al abgefahrenes Bild.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wahre Anti-Christin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh, schaut ein Titten....*räusper* Tintenfisch.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat was von Destiny 2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hat eindeutig zu viel an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Neuer Stoff,
> 
> *tot*al abgefahrenes Bild.
> 
> ...


Frage mich, ob bei den meisten Bildern echte Frauen Musen waren?


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Frage mich, ob bei den meisten Bildern echte Frauen Musen waren?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, bei manchen sieht man sofort, es ist Cossplay, wie das mit der Vampirmutti. Das andere könnte tatsächlich von echten Personen sein, aber ich vermute eher, das die Fantasie die meisten Künster/innen beflügelt hat, mich täte es auch nicht überraschen, wenn eine Frau, andere Frauen zeichnet.


----------



## ShiZon (7. Oktober 2021)

*Aus dem Bett gekrochen komm und Kaffee inhalier*

Moin ihr Schlafmützen, ja ich weiß: "Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal". 

Geil oder geil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Braut beherrscht ihren Job im Schlaf.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mondjunkie.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleider machen Bräute. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der nette Luis von nebenan versteht sein "Handwerk".  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> *Aus dem Bett gekrochen komm und Kaffee inhalier*
> 
> Moin ihr Schlafmützen, ja ich weiß: "Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal".
> 
> ...


Ob ich noch den Tag erlebe, an dem dir die Sprüche ausgehen


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ob ich noch den Tag erlebe, an dem dir die Sprüche ausgehen


Niemals, ich wurde mit nie endenden bewußtseinerweiterenden Schwachsinn geboren.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2021)

Hi Mädels,

"Lalali lör, eine Vampirin die hat's schwör". Ich liebe Sacred Gold und den weiblichen Ritter/Vampir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mich fett krass sorry, bin gestolpert über dem Fuß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was geht dem durch den Schädel? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mit dem W(G)olf tanzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hat wirklich "herausstechende" Merkmale, *seufz*... die Augen, die gibt es doch auch paarweise.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (8. Oktober 2021)

in den tiefen einer alten platte gefunden, und schnell mal auf den pc getan, um eines meiner allerersten wallpaper zu zeigen.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2021)

@pedi, das Bild würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber weg machen, nicht das ein Mod dir gleich auf die Füße tritt, ich finde den Anblick echt nett, habe auch solche Bilder, poste die aber nicht, sonst hagelt es modtechnisch Arschtritte.


----------



## pedi (8. Oktober 2021)

warum, an jedem zeitungsständer sieht man das auch.


----------



## ShiZon (9. Oktober 2021)

Das steht leider auch so in den Forenregeln und ein Mod hat mich auch schon darauf hingewiesen, das es sich hier "nur" um die Rumpelkammer handelt, aber Computec hat keine Lust sich deswegen Ärger einzufangen und deswegen greifen die Mods schon durch bei Tittenbildern, Bildern mit Gewaltdarstellungen, Politischen Statements u. a. Hitler/Bush vergleich, klare Rassistische oder Faschistische Bilder z. B. Hakenkreuzflagge, Nazi Symbole 88 oder 198 (da gibt es noch mehr Nazischeiße).

Das ist jetzt mal so grob zusammen gefasst, wie es ungefähr ausschaut was erlaubt ist und was nicht, klar wären Tittenbilder eine nette Abwechslung, aber keinen Bock auf Stress. 

ShiZoedit: Das steht auch vorne im Startthread drin, wenn die Bilder zu nuttig sind, man sieht die Geschlechtsmerkmale deutlch, wird das Bild durch die Mods raus gekickt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Wieso?! Titten gab es doch hier bisher zu genüge... aber halt nur von Royo in Szene gesetzt


----------



## pedi (9. Oktober 2021)

das ist kunst, das andere pornographie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Das liegt wiederum im Auge des Betrachters🧐 Manche Stimmen behaupten, dass die Grenzen hier fließend seien


----------



## ShiZon (9. Oktober 2021)

Moin und einen schönen bebilderten Samstag. 

Ein Royo-Werk so zu verunstalten ist barbarisch, aber des "wesentliche" ist sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt will ich nicht wissen, was sie mit dem Stab vorhat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mädel lässt halt nichts anbrennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coole Kontaklinsen, wo hast du die her. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nenne ich geballte Argumente..., also die am Baum hängen *räusper*. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (10. Oktober 2021)

Royo dominiert heute. 

Das andere Drei-Klingen-System, im Royo-Style. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Tod steht ihr gut, thank you so much Luis. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte deine Zeremonie nicht stören, ich dachte das sei eine Teeparty. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mischung machts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Golden Kabala? Golden Kabala für'n Arsch, das ist Royo.  Ach so, die Braut ist feucht..*ähem*, durch das Wasser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf einmal heißt das Werk dann doch so und ich sinke beschähmt zu Boden.


----------



## ShiZon (11. Oktober 2021)

Tag auch PCGHler,

Two Worlds, was "schwer" verkennbar ist.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will nicht wissen, wie die anderen aussehen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Braut könnte von der Modderin darklady310187 (Elder Scrolls Portal/Scharesoft) sein, müßte sie mal fragen, allerdings müßte ich aber damit rechnen, wenn sie den Thread hier sieht, das ich eigenhändig erwürgt werde, aber wer lässt sich denn nicht von solch talentierten Händen erwürgen, ich freu mich schon drauf.  

Es sieht aus, als ob das Bild auf Shivering Isles entstand, es könnte aber auch aus einer anderen Mod sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ork ich borg.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Frau mit Biss, genau mein Ding.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (12. Oktober 2021)

Moin ihrs, wenn ich rausschaue, könnte ich mich auf*regen. *

Um vom ach so wunderbaren Wetter abzulenken, gibt es Bilder.

Wo bleibt der Waldschrat, wenn man ihn braucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wer ent*Schloß*, dort zu bauen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uiii, schaut mal ein Einporn. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moment, ich reich dir ein Pflaster. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist wohl der Bruder von Gizmo. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2021)

Nur zwei Wallpaper mit Titten?! Tss, schwache Leistung ShiZon!


----------



## ShiZon (12. Oktober 2021)

Tja, ein bisschen Rücksichtnahme, sonst schwingt "Eule wieder Keule", wegen zuviel Tittenbilder.  

In den kommenden Tagen/Wochen werfe ich meine Tittenfav....Titelfavoriteninnen ins Rennen.


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2021)

Nachschub,

Waldelfin mit schweren Sonnenbrand.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie weiß zu verzaubern.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da be*schwert* sich niemand.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer dieser WTF Momente.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hijo de la Yuna. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. Oktober 2021)

Malbreit, 

neues vom Blödelbarden.

Schicke Chevrolet Corevette C3, könnte eine  69' sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da könnte ich mich auch drauf ein*schießen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entwarnung, kein Royo, der Stil geht klar Richtung Royo, ist aber keiner, nicht weinen, möchtet ihr Kekse *Kekse reich*  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jungs, die macht sich über uns Fächerlich (Achtung Wortspiel). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo sind da Tattoos, ich sehe keine.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Oktober 2021)

Um mal den "vorbau-reigen" kurzfristig zu durchbrechen... mir ist heut ein witziger bierdeckel über den weg gelaufen ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und das ist draus geworden... (im DI-Wallpaper Thread hätte das wohl eher nicht gepasst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (14. Oktober 2021)

Wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2021)

Premiere, nicht ein Tussibild, Avatar zählt nicht, also nicht der Film, ich meine das auf der linken Seite, mit viel Oberwasser und auf Augenhöhe.  

So reagiere ich auch, wenn ich mir mein geschreibsel hier ansehe.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich auch auf einem Spacetrip. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein waschechter Kater.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ford Thunderbird, könnte aus Mitte der 70er Jahre stammen, was soll's trotzdem krasses Geschoss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz schön ausgefuchst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Premiere, nicht ein Tussibild, Avatar zählt nicht, also nicht der Film, ich meine das auf der linken Seite, mit viel Oberwasser und auf Augenhöhe.
> 
> So reagiere ich auch, wenn ich mir mein geschreibsel hier ansehe.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich so sehr an Royo gewöhnt, dass mich alle anderen Wallpaper nur noch kalt lassen. Ich meine für Heroin ist Marihuana auch kein adäquater Ersatz 

Vielleicht solltest du ein Royo Thread öffnen🤣


----------



## ShiZon (16. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe mich so sehr an Royo gewöhnt, dass mich alle anderen Wallpaper nur noch kalt lassen. Ich meine für Heroin ist Marihuana auch kein adäquater Ersatz
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du ein Royo Thread öffnen🤣


Da hätte ich schon einen passenden Threadtitel: "When Dreams came true". Obwohl manche Frauen davon nicht so begeistert wären.  

Let it Rayne. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nordisch by Nature.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ford Shelby Mustang 350.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magic Moments. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist so häßlich, das jeder Planet, worauf das Ding landen, noch Jahre später unter heulkrämpfen leidet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (16. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich mein wallpaper von der schönsten hafeneinfahrt deutschlands schon gezeigt?


----------



## ShiZon (16. Oktober 2021)

Jepp hast du schon, aber doppelt hält besser. 

Da muß ich auch immer erst schauen, welches Bild als nächstes dran ist, die Lösung ist simpel, nach Größe und aufsteigend sortiert, sonst würde ich völlig irre werden.


----------



## ShiZon (17. Oktober 2021)

Tachüüüü ihrs,

Wird sie dadurch um Klassen Messer? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leute sind aber geistreich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was nutzt du denn für ein Haargel? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo bleibt der Kuchen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da würde wohl jeder Federn lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (18. Oktober 2021)

Lasst es euch schmecken. 

Die hat aber dicke Dinger.  (Hab ich schon erwähnt, das ich Wortspiele liebe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dämonin? Vampirin? Pfff, wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht? Idee hab, wie wäre es mit Dämpirin oder Vamonin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tomb Raider auf Cossplay, nein das ist keine Droge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm doch mal deinen *ähem* Hund an die Leine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lied träller* Magie, mit einer netten Puppe.  (Maggie Werbung Parodie)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (19. Oktober 2021)

Tagchen,

mit der Schlange im Blickfang. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rabenballade runterschmetter* "Auf einem Baum drei Raben stolz, sie waren so schwarz wie Ebenholz...", der dritte liegt komatös im Nest, die Leichenschmausparty gestern war zu hart.  (Ja es sind Krähen, aber da *krähe*t kein Hahn nach). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist definitiv Royo, das erkenne ich auf einen Kilometer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*seufz* Schon wieder (TES IV) Oblivion, aber die Aussicht entschädigt das wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aber üppig, gemeint sind naturlich die Rosen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (20. Oktober 2021)

Nabend Mädels,

da hat wohl jemand Bock auf Gras. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setzt die Segeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Uralt-Avatar, mittlerweile bin ich eher der Fan von Kurven und Wölbungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzallerliebst, Herzhaft, Herzog, Megaherz, herzkampagne, herzlos, die Wortspiele reichen wohl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krass ist die Braut weed. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels,
> 
> da hat wohl jemand Bock auf Gras.
> 
> ...


Trägst wohl heute die grüne Brille


----------



## ShiZon (20. Oktober 2021)

Heute bin ich direkt mal *grün*dlich.


----------



## ShiZon (21. Oktober 2021)

Nabend,

sie hat ihr Ziel angep(f)eilt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da würde mir auch die Uhr aus der Hand fallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er meint es *tot*ernst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist aber *Hex*travagant. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da springt einem gleich was in die Augen, was von der Dunkelelfin nochmal untermalt wird und vom sich vom blauen Hintergrund abhebt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (21. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab noch welche gefunden, auf der platte.


----------



## ShiZon (23. Oktober 2021)

Nach einer kurzen kreativen Schaffenspause, bin ich wieder da, ich kann euch schon hören: "Was bitte ist an versauten, fiesen, unterirdischen, Anspielungen, Bild- und Wortspielen denn kreativ?". Ganz einfach es kommt immer darauf an, was das Bild mir sagt, manchmal fällt mir auch gar nüschts ein, zudem spielt die Qualität des Schwachsinns eine Rolle. 

Mit den Hörnern lässt es sich bestimmt gut stoßen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der heiße Wai.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow, könnte das von den Elfen stammen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stammt das hier aus Batman? Der Stil der Kirche ist gotisch, könnte auch viktorianisch sein, merkwürdig das alles nach England ausschaut, eventuell in den 1930ern? Ein wenig verwirrend das ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das nicht Harley Quinn aus Suicide Squade oder wurde es nur nachempfunden? Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist da? Kommt das aus dem DC Universum? Hat jemand eine Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Nach einer kurzen kreativen Schaffenspause, bin ich wieder da, ich kann euch schon hören: "Was bitte ist an versauten, fiesen, unterirdischen, Anspielungen, Bild- und Wortspielen denn kreativ?". Ganz einfach es kommt immer darauf an, was das Bild mir sagt, manchmal fällt mir auch gar nüschts ein, zudem spielt die Qualität des Schwachsinns eine Rolle.


Alles gut, mach weiter! Ich schätze deine Kreativität


ShiZon schrieb:


> Wow, könnte das von den Elfen stammen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant, dass du bei dem Bild an Elfen denken musst. Evtl. Dunkelelfen? Ich assoziiere mit Elfen immer leuchtend helle, minimalistische, äußerst cleane, und monumentale Bauten. Ähnlich wie die Elfen bei Herr der Ringe.


ShiZon schrieb:


> Stammt das hier aus Batman? Der Stil der Kirche ist gotisch, könnte auch viktorianisch sein, merkwürdig das alles nach England ausschaut, eventuell in den 1930ern? Ein wenig verwirrend das ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jupp, das könnte eine Version von Gotham sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Da würde mir auch die Uhr aus der Hand fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uiuiui, wo hast du den DIE her?


----------



## ShiZon (23. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alles gut, mach weiter! Ich schätze deine Kreativität
> 
> Interessant, dass du bei dem Bild an Elfen denken musst. Evtl. Dunkelelfen? Ich assoziiere mit Elfen immer leuchtend helle, minimalistische, äußerst cleane, und monumentale Bauten. Ähnlich wie die Elfen bei Herr der Ringe.
> 
> Jupp, das könnte eine Version von Gotham sein.


Danke, werde meine besten Blödeltechniken auf den Tisch packen. 

Warum ich bei solchen Bildern an Elfen denken muß, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das ich eindeutig zu viele Rollenspiele zocke worin allen möglichen elfische Völker vertreten sind (Schneeelfen, Dunkelelfen, Waldelfen, Hochelfen, Wilde Elfen usw. und ihre Bauten vorkommen und jedes mal sind diese anders, wenn ich jetzt noch anfange elfisch zu sprechen, dann weißt mich bitte in die geschlossene Anstalt ein.  

Auf jeden Fall hat dieser Ort bzw. das Bild etwas mystisches.

Was echt schon seltsam ist, viele der Bilder habe ich gar nicht mehr so richtig in Erinnerung, erst wenn ich sie jetzt noch einmal Revue passieren lasse und feststelle, das viele davon auch zu "anregen" sind.  

Es sieht in der tot (Wortspiel) nach Gotham City aus. 

@Gamer090: Das hast du mich jetzt auf völlig falschen Fuß bzw. Rad erwischt, es könnte vielleicht von Wallpapers.com sein, was auch im Startpost verlinkt ist. Das Bild kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich zuordnen, mir hat's gefallen und *kazink* war's schon im Ordner.


----------



## ShiZon (24. Oktober 2021)

Wie hieß der Spruch noch mal: "Je später der Abend, umso pornströser sind die Bilder?" Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege. 

Perfekte höhe für's Schwert. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F-Zero im Weltall mit Knarren, genau mein Ding. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mister Royo hat's einfach drauf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drow oder Dunkelelfin? Egal, mit was dunklen, lässt sich's gut munkeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie kann gut saugen.  


Spoiler



Den Spruch konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (25. Oktober 2021)

Moin ihrs, 

Drachtigall ich hör dir trapsen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, hab meine Nußschale beschissen geparkt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Dryade, die können gut mit Bäumen, aber nicht nur mit Bäumen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was zum Teufel, sieht aus wie eine Atombombe? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr Spezialbgebiet: Sushi. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (26. Oktober 2021)

Tagchen,

sie lässt bestimmt gut reiten...ähm die Stute,... also die Kriegerin auf ihrem Pferd, ihr wisst schon was ich meine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oje ist sie verbissen.  (Es könnte eventuell von Royo sein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei so einem Bild, lässt man(n) die Augen wandern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15.000 Stufen später. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Jagd...in dem Fummel? Da sage ich nicht nein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Motiv ist glaube ich sehr bekannt. Auf jeden Fall kommt es mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## ShiZon (26. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das Motiv ist glaube ich sehr bekannt. Auf jeden Fall kommt es mir sehr bekannt vor.


Hab da jetzt ein paar Minuten drauf gestarrt, ich vermute das ist von bzw. aus Herr der Ringe?


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Hab da jetzt ein paar Minuten drauf gestarrt, ich vermute das ist von bzw. aus Herr der Ringe?


Die Vampir-Lady in weiß ist aus HdR?


----------



## ShiZon (27. Oktober 2021)

Ach so, ich dachte du hättest die riesen Festung gemeint, ich Held hätte mal das Bild anklicken sollen. 

Keinen Plan was das ist, aber wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man recht schnell, das Bild wurde noch bearbeitet.


----------



## ShiZon (27. Oktober 2021)

Nabend,

hier in diesem Thread heißt es wortwörtlich: "Bild dir deine Meinung." 

Wie blutal, ähm weiblich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da würde auch der Mond heulen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voll Plac*emo*, nichts mit Vampiren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Lippe gebissen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimmt sie denn auch ein Blatt vor den Mund?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (28. Oktober 2021)

Halöle,

ich glaub die steht auf *spitz*findige Bemerkung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine hübsche Schoßkatze, keine EK, aber exotisch, weiß einer wie diese Art heißt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Anblick, braucht sie echt nichts zu verbergen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mal richtig Postapokalyptisch, aber wenn man da hinschaut, vergisst man völlig die Umgebung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Braut ist aber Eiskalt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiZon (29. Oktober 2021)

Na Leutz,

das Game ist echt Monströs.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kriege ich echt böcken auf Korn, nicht das Getreide, der Schnaps, sondern die Band.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat es die Hexe schon so nötig, das sie Bäume besteigt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau mein Ding.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich habe keine Witze über den Wald gemacht, nimm doch bitte die Zahnstocher runter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

